# Indoor cat escaped.



## zp123 (Dec 6, 2009)

So last night around 11PM I go to the window where my cat loves to sit and notice that the bottom left hand corner of the screen was popped out. Cat is gone. I was hoping someone could give me some encouragement/tell me the odds of her coming back and what else I should do. It is 4:40PM now so she has been gone for roughly 15 hours. 

So far I have popped the entire screen off the window hoping she will return that route (we have a walk-up with a buzzer so she can't just wait at the door) and I have put the food and some water right up in the window. I put treats around the porch area as well. I called the humane society and went down there to check to see if she was there and also make a missing pet report. I put ads on the local bizaare website with pictures. The next step is flyers but I don't own a printer.

We live in an EXTREMELY high traffic neighborhood. Lots of pets roaming around, and an elementary school across the road. Tons of areas to hide to boot. Car traffic isn't so terrible.


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

I'd get out and walk around the neighborhood calling her softly and if she knows the sound of kibble for. ex, bring a box and shake it so she hears it. I think not only can a cat just sit under a car or something for ages in fear even if its just around the corner, she may also run like crazy if something scared her until she doesnt know where she is anymore.


----------



## zp123 (Dec 6, 2009)

faithless said:


> I'd get out and walk around the neighborhood calling her softly and if she knows the sound of kibble for. ex, bring a box and shake it so she hears it. I think not only can a cat just sit under a car or something for ages in fear even if its just around the corner, she may also run like crazy if something scared her until she doesnt know where she is anymore.


I went out with a flashlight from about mindnight to 4AM last night doing this with her treat bag... couldn't find her.


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm sorry, you must be feeling bad. Other posters may have more ideas, there are some total cat experts here.


----------



## Clutch (May 10, 2010)

When you make those flyers, make sure a fat cash reward is visible (or what you are willing to part with to get your cat back.) You'll get more help if you appeal to people's greed then compassion (sad fact of life.) Enlist some neighborhood kids if you can. 

Also, whatever you do don't fall for the old "I found your pet but I can't bring him to you so send me the money and you'll get your cat" scam. Only hand the reward over to the person when they return your cat.

I'm very sorry this has happened. I could not imagine going through what you are dealing with right now.


----------



## zp123 (Dec 6, 2009)

We just went out again tonight; we asked the neighbors and got the spotlights out... Nothing. Nobody has seen her; vanished without a trace. What are the odds that she is going to just come back in when she is hungry and thirsty? I have her food directly at the only spot she can enter the house and I have her favorite toys waiting there too. The flyers will be up tomorrow with help of my landlords printer but I feel like every second she is gone is a second she is farther away even though I read that she is probably less than 100 feet from the house hiding somewhere...

The only small thing we have to cling to is that both me and my spouse were in the kitchen today and we heard her meow and looked at each other right away... we ran outside but could find nothing.


----------



## zp123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Another round through the neighborhood... 24 hours now... I don't know whether to ball my eyes out or scream.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

atback *Keep. Looking*. I had a cat missing for 29 days. I was so certain by week two that he was dead that I stopped looking. Maybe, if I had kept looking, I'd have found him sooner. He was found w/in 600 feet of where we lost him. We had moved across the US, from WA state to Georgia and had only been at the RV park (_waiting for our house purchase to close_) 10dys when he escaped the motorhome. I don't think he was able to find his way back, because he just couldn't recognize our RV as his 'home' so he wandered the area and it was pure chance that I saw him cross the road in front of me and I slowed down to look ... and recognized him and he recognized me.

Night-time and flashlights looking for eye-shine is very helpful. If she meows, and you talk to her, will she meow back? If you hear her again, one stay in the house to keep her 'talking' and the other go out to locate her.
Best of luck to you, I understand how heart-wrenching this is for you.
heidi =^..^=


----------



## zp123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Well everyone...

This morning at 4:50am I woke up and looked out the window to find my cute little goober on the window sill we've been keeping open chowing down on the treats I left her. I quickly scooped her up and brought her inside! She looks like she has been absolutely fine... she just chowed down on treats for about 10 minutes and now she is acting completely normal. Should I take her to the vet or just watch her attitude?

Thanks for everyones input on the matter!!!!


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

That's great, you must have been so happy to see her 

I would get her de-wormed and de-flead just in case


----------



## Dave_L (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm glad this incident had a happy conclusion.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Yay, a happy ending! I bet you were just coming unglued.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Yaaaayyy!!!


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

OMG, I'm so happy of you!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Whew! That is AWESOME news! 

Vet check ... well, if she seems normal, I'd just wait and see. My own 29-days-missing cat was taken to the vet because he was *very* thin, but he checked out fine and surprisingly, had no fleas. We did de-worm him as a precaution.

A question ... is your kitty spayed? _If not, she could have escaped due to being in season with her body's hormones and instincts telling her to *breed* and if she was, there is a good possibility she has been bred._


----------

